# A good body shop in Greensboro?



## Goatflyer73 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi guys,
Just moved to the area and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good body shop to take my 67 GTO to? Maybe someone that specializes in classic cars? I need to get the vinyl top replaced with a new one that has the correct double seam. You can post here or write me direct at [email protected] and thanks!
Dave


----------

